# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno agrícola en San Martín Tarapoto

## RamiroRomero

Terreno agrícola de 87 Has.
Ubicado en el departamento de San Martín sector Juan Guerra muy cerca de Tarapoto.
Tiene abundante agua.
40 hectareas de pastizal para ganadería.
Ideal para sembrar café, cacao
Inscrito en SUNARP.
Sin juicios ni hipotecas, todo en regla
Precio de ocasion:
150 mil soles TODO.
Informes 979275836Temas similares: Terreno agricola Distribuidores de maquinaria agrícola para café y cacao  se reunen en Tarapoto Venta para Lima de Arroz Nir San Martín - Tarapoto Artículo: Feria Regional Delicias de San Martín se inicia mañana en Tarapoto TERRENO EN TARAPOTO

----------


## limp21

sigue en venta?

----------


## RamiroRomero

Si amigo.
Informes: 979275836

----------

